# Auto Fahrradträger?



## Cryo-Cube (25. Juli 2007)

Habt ihr ne Ahnung was für Auto Heckfahrradträger was taugen?
Auto ist ein Honda Jazz, es soll natürlich ein Trialrad dran.

Die Dachdinger sind mir alle suspekt


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Juli 2007)

Ich hab die Dachträger lieber, auch wenn sie für den Strassenverkehr gefährlicher sind, man kommt halt noch an den Kofferraum.

www.thule.de

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preshi (25. Juli 2007)

Zu unserem letzten Alpencross sind wir mit einem Thule Träger am Auto gefahren. Das war für 2 Bikes vollkommen problemlos. 
Empfehlenswert würde ich sagen


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Juli 2007)

Der Schevron hat an seiner A-Klasse einen Biketräger für die Trialbikes.

Waren auch an der Heckklappe montiert, frag den mal.

MFG


----------



## tommytrialer (25. Juli 2007)

Falls du eine Anhänger Kupplung hast

http://www.thule.com/Thule/ProductListPage____44722.aspx

die sind echt super, wir haben so einen und die Fahrräder sind echt super verstaut, man kann den Träger innerhalb von 2 Minuten anbauen, zur Not auch die Fahrräder mit einer Plane abdecken. Die Fahrrräder stehen nicht im Fahrtwind und ich kann mit unserem locker auch mal 180km/h fahren.

Außerdem ist das Ding beleuchtet. Nachteil ist halt der Preis


----------



## Eisbein (25. Juli 2007)

es gibt von thule auch modelle die abklapbar sind, ich denke das ist das was du suchst, also wir haben ein für 3 räder am opel zafira, ist echt super. das passt sogar mit 3 verschiedenen rädern, sprich: Trekkingrad mit trapez rahmen, normales MTB und mein trial. also echt klasse.
die dachvariante ist bisschen mit aufwand verbunden, du muss da die räder immer oben auf dach raufhiefen das ist nicht immer einfach, und der spritverbrauch ist deutlich erhöt...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Juli 2007)

Mist, auf der Thule und Uebler Website gibt es keine Fahrradträger für den Honda Jazz. Kann man da einen nehmen eines vergleichbaren Autos?
Eine Anhängerkupplung hat der Jazz leider nicht.


----------



## lightning666 (25. Juli 2007)

Gibts auch für Modelle ohne Anhängerkupplung (mehr oder weniger universal), hat meine Mutter für den Polo 9N...

Ist halt nicht ganz so komfortabel und sicher, außerdem hängt sehr viel Gewicht an der Heckklappe, aber für zwei leichte Räder passt das schon...

Trotz allem fahre ich mit Dachgepäckträger, weil man halt sonst einfach nicht an den Kofferraum kommt... besser ist das 

Ciao Denis


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. Juli 2007)

wie wärs mit " in den kofferraum"?


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Juli 2007)

also der Thule EuroClassic G5 904 (Link von Tommytrialer) ist absolut der Hammer!

mein Vater hat sich den mal zugelegt und hatte nie Probleme damit!

Träger is in ca. 10sec montiert und ein Fahrrad ist in ca. 1min dran! 


btw: mein Vater hat ihn glaub bei ATU gekauft...


----------



## lightning666 (26. Juli 2007)

Meine Mutter hat den hier, also den ohne Anhängerkupplung...

Dauert aber ein bißchen länger als 10 Sekunden... 2 bis 3 Minutne vielleicht...

http://www.thule.com/Thule/ProductListPage____44711.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (26. Juli 2007)

Eine alternative zu den Thule Trägern wären noch die Fahrradträger von Atera. Die schneiden in Tests eigentlich auch immer ganz gut ab.

http://www.atera.info

Ob die was für Dein Auto im Programm haben weiß ich natürlich nicht, musst Du selber rausfinden


----------



## plazermen (26. Juli 2007)

Und was wollen die kosten? Wurd' Ich gern mir mal eins besorgen.


----------



## Schevron (26. Juli 2007)

btw. ich hab an meinem Auto (A-Klasse) nen DachtrÃ¤ger. einfach nen grundtrÃ¤ger und dann normale fahrradtrÃ¤ger gÃ¼nstig bei ebay. HÃ¤lt super. selbst bei meinem Bigpipe 26". halt VR+HR+Ramen diese kleinen Spanngurte drum und dann hÃ¤lt das bombe. Montiert is das ding auch in 2-3 minuten. Auch alleine.
Man hat den Dreck nicht im Auto und gegenÃ¼ber dem HecktrÃ¤ger halt freie Sicht nach hinten.

also dachtrÃ¤ger kann ich auf jeden fall empfehlen. Insgesammt hab ich ca. 50â¬ gezahlt mit grund und FahrradtrÃ¤ger


----------



## lightning666 (26. Juli 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> Hält super. selbst bei meinem Bigpipe 26". halt VR+HR+Ramen diese kleinen Spanngurte drum und dann hält das bombe.



Wie "bombe" das ganze hält ist aber auch unterschiedlich. Bei einem Kombi mit Dachreling würde ich mit Gepäckträger auch locker 160 fahren, da dort einfach ne formschlüssige Verbindung vorhanden ist. Mein alter Wagen hatte "Fixpunktträger" im Dach, dort war das auch gegeben.

Meiner neuer hat allerdings nur noch die Regenrinne, wo dann nur kraftschlüssig "von unten" zwischen Tür und Dach gegriffen wird und der Träger in der Regenrinne gehalten wird. Den Dachträgern traue ich nicht besonders viel zu... meinem Vater ist davon auch mal einer (von Thule) bei 120 kmh abgeflogen...

Gruß,
Denis


----------

